

What’s So Hot About the New MacBook Pros? The Stuff You Can’t See - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/14/whats-so-hot-about-the-new-macbook-pros-the-stuff-you-cant-see/

======
cgranade
It saddens me that so few PC manufacturers feel like challenging Apple on
battery life.

